# replacing damaged rod buts



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

My son has three factory rods that his cat chewed the buts on. they are the foam buts. is it possible to replace the buts or will he just need to replace the rods? I am not up on rod building, have replaced a few guide and tips but never a but on one. Thanks for the help.

frank


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe try the RodWrap Grip Wrap or some heat shrink tubing like x-flock. It would be hard to replace the EVA grip w/o tearing everything off the blank first since the EVA will need to be slid onto the blank from the tip. http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Cord-Grip-Tape-Shrink-Tubing

I out RodWrap Grip Wrap on a bass rod ALONG time ago and have always liked the feel. 

If it is a surf rod or a rod with a thicker diameter butt then cork tape would be a good option.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If it is the rear grip, it is possible that it could be replaced. EVA compresses and could possibly be slid up the rod allowing for a good fit depending on the rod. It would be the butt grip and the butt cap that would need to be replaced, most likely. The cap MAY be able to be saved. All of this depends on the actual rods. I am sure there is a builder in your area that would be happy to take a look and see what they can do for you. The Rod Wrap grip wrapping stuff may be your most economical solution.


----------



## rodandreel (Jan 7, 2013)

Depending on the cost of the rods new versuses the cost to repair. EVA grips and caps are available for repair. If you want to do it yourself, go to the Mud Hole web sight. They carry all the sizes you need to repair. If you want send me a pm and I will help you through the process. E.P.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

mudhole will kill you on shipping. I just ordered some x flock and butt caps for utmost in WA cheap shipping and fast shipping. I stripped mine down using a razor blade and cut off the butt caps give it a wrap of cork for backing then slide the xflock on and hit it with a heat gun trimed the end and glued the butt cap ... I had no prior experience and it was easy. you have to measure the rod dia. for the xflock and butt cap


----------



## Pferox (Aug 8, 2012)

I took an old Ugly Stick that I found laying by the side of the road and rebuilt it using stuff laying around, wanted it to be a "free" sort of rod. I had a roll of tennis racket grip tape laying around, so I stripped the old foam off of the bottom section of the butt, cleaned up the blank, and re wrapped it with the wrapping tape. It took a double layer on the bottom to get the proper thickness for the cap, but it made a nice cushioned, thinner butt that has held up for about a year already.


----------

